# Being natty



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

I've always had a interest in weight lifting but never understood it until I joined this site. I never saw any gains and my diet was completely sh!t.

Progress is slow, which it's bound to be because I'm natty, but I'm kinda at a crossroads for the next step. I've always been against gear - but today I went into GNC. It made me think why am I so anti-gear (which shows results), but prepared to take whatever supps which aren't even guaranteed to work?

Made me question why bother being natty in the first place. Thoughts?

Why are you natty, or what made you switch to using gear?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

This forum makes people realise the lies spouted by supp companies, it also educates people to the true bodybuilding world where everyone is on juice because it works lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm only natty because it causes issues in my relationship.

If I had my way i'd blast and cruise until the day I dropped dead.

Being natty sucks, even more so when you've had a taste of the good stuff, life just seems so much better when 'on' for me anyway.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't see how anyone can justify being 'against it' from a totally moral point of view, unless you're competing in a tested sport. Not like you're cheating anyone if you're either competing where it's accepted or just for wanting to look good.

It's all about whether the potential side effects are worth it to you personally or not.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm natty for a number of reasons. Firstly I wouldn't personally feel comfortable with taking gear, got nothing against people who do but just isn't for me. Secondly, my ideal physique is one that is naturally attainable so seems pointless to take gear to get there a little bit quicker.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Don't see how anyone can justify being 'against it' from a totally moral point of view, unless you're competing in a tested sport. Not like you're cheating anyone if you're either competing where it's accepted or just for wanting to look good.
> 
> It's all about whether the potential side effects are worth it to you personally or not.


I've always been against it mainly because I knew nothing about it. I just saw steroid use as drug taking, and saw the negative press side of it rather than the flip side. I had an opinion on it before knowing the facts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I trained for 2yrs natty and made a pretty good improvement. Didn't really think about steroids much because I didn't know much about them.

Then I joined here lol

Now I'm on my 2nd proper cycle and loving it. When I was natty the gains slowed right down even though my diet was on point and I trained very hard.

Eating/training the same now and seeing results for all the effort.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm only natty because it causes issues in my relationship.
> 
> *If I had my way i'd blast and cruise until the day I dropped dead.*
> 
> Being natty sucks, even more so when you've had a taste of the good stuff, life just seems so much better when 'on' for me anyway.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I trained for 2yrs natty and made a pretty good improvement. Didn't really think about steroids much because I didn't know much about them.
> 
> Then I joined here lol
> 
> ...


Joining ukm makes you believe that taking gear is ok and normal. I'm not saying it's not ok but you don't feel your doing anything wrong once you've joined here


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty much decided to start using when I realised my goal physique would be unattainable naturally.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Joining ukm makes you believe that taking gear is ok and normal. I'm not saying it's not ok but you don't feel your doing anything wrong once you've joined here


Are you doing anything wrong?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm only natty because it causes issues in my relationship.
> 
> If I had my way i'd blast and cruise until the day I dropped dead.
> 
> Being natty sucks, even more so when you've had a taste of the good stuff, life just seems so much better when 'on' for me anyway.


That tugged at my heartstrings like you wouldn't believe, mate. It must really suck.

It's decided, as of tomorrow I'm doubling my dose. Just for you, brother, just for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Are you doing anything wrong?


Lol, apart from becoming vainer by the day no I suppose not, But you know what I'm getting at. Steriods are bad in the public eye and can change people for the worse.

It ain't until I joined and started talking to you bunch of wollys that I decided to have a go at them now I'm mentally addicted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, apart from becoming vainer by the day no I suppose not, But you know what I'm getting at. Steriods are bad in the public eye and can change people for the worse.
> 
> It ain't until I joined and started talking to you bunch of wollys that I decided to have a go at them now I'm mentally addicted


Lol I know. To the average person steroids are the devil until you come here and get more educated and see how many people are actually using them.

The only thing I regret is not starting earlier.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Phil. said:


> I've always been against gear - but today I went into GNC. It made me think why am I so anti-gear (which shows results), but prepared to take whatever supps which aren't even guaranteed to work?


The significant difference for me is that the supplements for sale in GNC do not pose a risk to your long term health (or at least those worth buying don't). If you are thinking of taking the step to using AAS it is these possible health implications that you should be looking into, to make your own choice as to whether this is a risk you are prepared to take.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Before i joined this forum i had no intention of using gear. Never even entered my mind..

then i realised..

Natty = majority of people look like ****

Gear = Focken zeez brah


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know. To the average person steroids are the devil until you come here and get more educated and see how many people are actually using them.
> 
> The only thing I regret is not starting earlier.


I'm the same mate. I've always wondered and thought about doing them but started at 32 when I'm married with kids lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm natty and always will be.

It all depends on peoples goals, morals and perspectives. It comes down to what lengths an individual is willing to go to. Everyone will have a different goal in some respect.

My goal is to enjoy my training while being as big and strong as possible while keeping in good shape naturally. Doing it all naturally can be a long hard road. Having said this I find it a more personally rewarding achievement hitting your targets unassisted.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Personally i think you should train natty for around 4 weeks to learn the way of the gym.

Then open with a gram of test and some deca.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> I'm natty and always will be.
> 
> It all depends on peoples goals, morals and perspectives. It comes down to what lengths an individual is willing to go to. Everyone will have a different goal in some respect.
> 
> My goal is to enjoy my training while being as big and strong as possible while keeping in good shape naturally. Doing it all naturally can be a long hard road. Having said this I find it a more personally rewarding achievement hitting your targets unassisted.


Natty like natty graham?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

what made me switch- always wanted to do it but wasn't prepared when i first started delving into it. once i got to grips with programming, 'mind-muscle connection' (squeezing/stretching target muscles), being mentally conditioned to train extremely intensely, diet and was making rapid progress thought fck it and decided to dip into AAS


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Natty like natty graham?


Who the faurk is this natty graham you speak of........Is he your idol or may be boy friend? :huh:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> Who the faurk is this natty graham you speak of........Is he your idol or may be boy friend? :huh:


Do you even misc bro?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Personally i think you should train natty for around 4 weeks to learn the way of the gym.
> 
> Then open with a gram of test and some deca.


Four weeks! :laugh: PMSL


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I once said "I'll do it naturally I'll feel better about myself that I've put in so much hard work" about 1 month after saying that I thought what a load of b0llocks.

Doesn't matter if you wait 5 years to build a natural base either, thats a load of horsesh1t too. I did look fine and get lean and then add some size before I used anything, and it wasn't hard or anything just seemed pointless when I wanted to be a competetive powerlifter and get stronger faster.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Do you even misc bro?


Your talking in riddles son-shine?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Do you even misc bro?


saw this the other day





 lol'd hard


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> I'm natty and always will be.
> 
> It all depends on peoples goals, morals and perspectives. It comes down to what lengths an individual is willing to go to. Everyone will have a different goal in some respect.
> 
> My goal is to enjoy my training while being as big and strong as possible while keeping in good shape naturally. Doing it all naturally can be a long hard road. Having said this I find it a more personally rewarding achievement hitting your targets unassisted.


You would say that as a natty. Cross to the dark side and see how it feels to walk in to the gym on a daily basis knowing you'll smash your last workout

Hats off to you though if you do stay natty


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> saw this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuckin lol

dat hair doe


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

> Four weeks! :laugh: PMSL


Too long?

Maybe after the gym introduction session?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You would say that as a natty. Cross to the dark side and see how it feels to walk in to the gym on a daily basis knowing you'll smash your last workout
> 
> Hats off to you though if you do stay natty


Nah I decided many years back that its not for me mate. I like who I am naturally.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Once I went on I went off and tried training natty.. I lasted 2 weeks.. there is no way I am getting completely off..


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Nah I decided many years back that its not for me mate. I like who I am naturally.


But you'd like who you are more in gear


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> But you'd like who you are more in gear


Nope, it would not be me..... It would be me on drugs.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekseliksis said:


> Once I went on I went off and tried training natty.. I lasted 2 weeks.. there is no way I am getting completely off..


Recently went through a similar thing. Before i came off id built myself up so much to "smash it natty" however no matter what you do, its just not the same. I lasted 4months so a bit longer than 2 weeks lol, but had to go back on.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty cvnt checking in...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Honestly I trained five years natural and I enjoyed it. I made good progress, even though at times it was a struggle.

There were times cutting where I felt like ass, literally exhausted all the time, struggling to shift the last few pounds. Bulking was fun but the fat inevitably came, but this was largely due to neglect of my diet due to personal choices.

But today I trained chest on cycle, if you are someone who has cycled you will know what I am talking about when I say that I claim I train as hard off cycle as I do on cycle but I don't, I push myself sure, but on cycle you can push beyond your limits, there is nothing like it, you feel you are on your last rep but you push beyond it and hit another four reps, your feel a rage burn in side you, almost animalistic. Training on cycle is completely different, it may as well be a completely different sport.

Plus I am running a larger deficit that I would natty, fat is melting off, I'm getting bigger and my strength is rising faster then when I bulked as a natty. Running a smaller deficit than this just before cycle I started to feel run down, now calories are lower and I feel like a god.

Gotta love that tren train.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck all this 'I just want to see what I can do naturally' bullsh1t.

Natty training is just p1ssing in the wind.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Phil. said:


> Why are you natty, or what made you switch to using gear?


I'm goning throw a curveball in here bro and tell you that I went from natty to the dark side and now back to natty...

If one has decent superior genetics theres no real need for hormona's imho.

SickC approved


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

To throw my 2 cents in, I've trained natty since 17, now 44, and have the physique I want so for me gear is not a choice I need to make. As for gaining as a natty, of course you can, it's just slower but with the right diet and training you should hit your genetic potential in 2/3 years which is not that long a time frame.

I've got nothing against AAS/Slin/growth or any other compound anyone wants to use and think it's odd that folk get so wound up about the whole natty/assisted thing, almost as pointless as the volume/HIT debates that come up every few months.

The only time I have an issue with gear use is when folk are cycling with ef all knowledge of training and diet and think that throwing in a shed load of test and Dbol will be all that's needed. They then wonder why they go to sh1t as soon as they stop the cycle.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> I'm goning throw a curveball in here bro and tell you that I went from natty to the dark side and now back to natty...
> 
> If one has decent superior genetics theres no real need for hormona's imho.
> 
> SickC approved



View attachment 168074


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> View attachment 168074


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


>


Gif doesnt play?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


>



View attachment 168075


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Gif doesnt play?


dat was a jpg brah


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> dat was a jpg brah


Thats not the full version?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thats not the full version?












bert pls


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> bert pls


Haha mate theres a much better one! Let me see if i can find it.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Haha mate theres a much better one! Let me see if i can find it.


there is, couldnt find it within 2 mins so thought **** it :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> there is, couldnt find it within 2 mins so thought **** it :lol:


Fuark i cant find it

View attachment 168076


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Nope' date=' it would not be me..... It would be me on drugs.[/quote']
> 
> I train for strength.. I dropped overnight more than 30-40% of my total.. I was devastated...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

SkinnyJ said:


> View attachment 168074


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


>


Actually lold at that. Not sure why. reps.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> with the right diet and training you should hit your genetic potential in 2/3 years


This is the second time today I've heard that you can reach your genetic potential in 2 years.

What tha F*CK have I been doing chasing size natty for the last 10 years??


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

MFM said:


> This is the second time today I've heard that you can reach your genetic potential in 2 years.
> 
> What tha F*CK have I been doing chasing size natty for the last 10 years??



View attachment 168083


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

My 2 cents:

First of all, if you're looking for quick results on over the counter supplements or gear, guess what? You're not going to find on either. If your training is not on point and your diet is not sorted out, there's no magic pill that will fix you up.

Learn how to train, don't miss a workout, don't cheat on your diet, eat lots of clean foods and give it your blood, sweat and tears and you will make good progress either natural or on gear. Obv. gear will be faster.

When you decide to go on gear you are adopting a lifestyle: you will be pinning yourself several times per week, will have to live with side effects and if you use it for long enough and in enough quantities, chances are that you will need TRT for the rest of your life. If you're happy with that and how that may affect your life then it is your prerogative.

I have trained since I was 18 and now I'm 36. I don't stop working out, I don't bulk or cut, I just keep working hard every day, eating what I decided for my diet and I'm bigger, stronger and look better than some of my friends who are on gear but have no clue about what they're doing. You can achieve great physiques naturally if you put the work in. Good genetics also help a lot.

Regarding supplements, I can say from experience: most of the stuff you buy is pure waste of money. Use that cash to buy more food and eat better.

Again, his is one man's opinion so feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheers for the inputs. I've always been naturally skinny, and have a mystery vomiting syndrome at the moment (think it is cyclic vomiting syndrome but not diagnosed yet)

That means sickness usually once a month which can last anywhere between a few hours and a few days, and my appetite during an episode disappears. I usually just eat really small so that I can keep it down. With that I'm mind, it's hard for me to bulk up, which sometimes makes me wonder if gear would help. I think I want to stay natty, so will do unless something drastically changes.

Diet is now improving and getting on point. Before ukm it was bad. Once I have a diagnosis maybe I will see some natty gains


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

That's sensible. Get your diagnosis, learn how you can work with the issue you have and learn everything you can about training and nutrition. Give it some time and set some achievable goals like lifting X amount of weight by this time next month or getting ready for a holiday. If you're working towards something is easier to put some extra effort.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


>


****in lol, mirin your gif stash srs


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

It took me months of bulking natty to reach a 160kg X1 deadlift, still weak but pulled 230kg today going from 190kg to 230kg in 4 weeks.

Oh yeah, and I'm cutting :lol:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> It took me months of bulking natty to reach a 160kg X1 deadlift, still weak but pulled 230kg today going from 190kg to 230kg in 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm cutting


Fvck man! Is it that magical tren train?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Fvck man! Is it that magical tren train?


Was Tren A, dropped it a week ago though to cruise for a while, body and mind need to chill for abit ha. Still hit 200kg x3 and 230kg x1 last night though


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> Nope' date=' it would not be me..... It would be me on drugs.[/quote']
> 
> What? Even more of a sanctimonious [email protected] just without the excuse for looking terrible?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Nope' date=' it would not be me..... It would be me on drugs.[/quote']
> 
> Or you could say with weight training its not you, its you using weights.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

It had crossed my mind taking gear but didn't know much about it.i always thought it'd be out of my price range like massively, then I joined here found out where to find sources by using Google search and saw prices and thought wtf, bank card out 4 days later it's at my door, who'd of thought it. Now training natty kind of sucks.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Phil. said:


> That means sickness usually once a month which can last anywhere between a few hours and a few days, and my appetite during an episode disappears. I usually just eat really small so that I can keep it down.


That sounds horrible. For now you absolutely need to do what it sounds like you have been and getting this problem investigated and hopefully resolved by medical professionals. Do not under any circumstances start taking steroids while your body clearly has some other issue at present.

For the long run it would definitely be worth you posting about your training and diet here to help see what you can achieve naturally. You will never get the same results as you could using AAS, but this does not mean that you can't make significant improvements to your physique if you put the time and effort in.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Abc987 said:


> Joining ukm makes you believe that taking gear is OK and normal. I'm not saying it's not OK but you don't feel your doing anything wrong once you've joined here


Thats not just UKM, its forums in general.

I joined my first one back in 2004 as a fully signed up member of the 'drugs r baaadd m'kay' crew and was amazed at how normal it all was.

its a bit like becoming aware of a new underworld and I guess that either compounds your disdain or gives you a nudge towards the other side.

definitely the latter for me lol.

people will debate whether its 'good for you' or 'healthy' forever but since when has that ever driven what mankind chooses to do with itself? Its pretty much just another vice IMO, just one that can be a little more aesthetically pleasing.

I'm a realist, I'm 35 in April, I've done the reproduction thing and if I want to make any REAL progress with my ever reducing test levels then they will have to be supplemented.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

The only reason i havent jumped on gear is simply because of educational purposes, ive got a source i can afford it just dont want to jump in without knowing what the **** im actually doing, knowing my luck if i did that id end up with bigger tits than my ex missus


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> It took me months of bulking natty to reach a 160kg X1 deadlift, still weak but pulled 230kg today going from 190kg to 230kg in 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm cutting :lol:


Nobody cares about your artificially enhanced acheivements.

If you lifted that natural, I'd be impressed.

not srs 

Well, a little bit srs.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't care about anyone's achievements, natty or no.

i believe in equality - I find them all empty and boring lol.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

If it was free and had no more potential side effects than say creatine, then I'd pump myself so full of gear I'd be sweating the stuff out!

Whilst it's not, my desire for size does not overcome my fear of risks, or my poor as a church mouse status.

Each to their own.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> The significant difference for me is that the supplements for sale in GNC do not pose a risk to your long term health (or at least those worth buying don't). If you are thinking of taking the step to using AAS it is these possible health implications that you should be looking into, to make your own choice as to whether this is a risk you are prepared to take.


The negativity around having it on your med records is what puts me off tbh.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Here's a question for people who enhance - what factors influence what you decide to take, as from what little I know, there's an awful lot of 'choice' out there?


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

naturalun said:


> It had crossed my mind taking gear but didn't know much about it.i always thought it'd be out of my price range like massively, then I joined here found out where to find sources by using Google search and saw prices and thought wtf, bank card out 4 days later it's at my door, who'd of thought it. Now training natty kind of sucks.


Did you find good sources using google ?

Wasn't sure it would the type of think Google promoted.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

getting that dry hard ripped muscle look is the reason most choose certain ones i suspect,

not sure why people use 'wet' steds as i can only see it as something to use for fast strength increases which go away quickly afterwards aswell


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I was a fat cvnt up until last year, used to be really sporty, footy, hockey at international level etc. I've had the kids and definitely don't want any more. I found lifting to help with the weight loss and now am hooked. Time is ticking on for me and i feel i don't want to wait another 10 years natty to get the body I want. My natural test levels are dropping anyway so what harm can i do if i do the research. Starting my first cycle next week. mentally i dont know how ill react? will i get hooked on this too? probably. Ill just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

vtec_yo said:


> The negativity around having it on your med records is what puts me off tbh.


There is of course a reason for it to be noted on someone's medical records though. It's not just some sort of flag to say they've been a bit 'naughty'. If you tell a doctor you smoke 50 cigarettes a day it would be noted in your medical notes for similar reasons. Both have potential long term health implications.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Phil. said:


> I've always had a interest in weight lifting but never understood it until I joined this site. I never saw any gains and my diet was completely sh!t.
> 
> Progress is slow, which it's bound to be because I'm natty, but I'm kinda at a crossroads for the next step. I've always been against gear - but today I went into GNC. It made me think why am I so anti-gear (which shows results), but prepared to take whatever supps which aren't even guaranteed to work?
> 
> ...


pushing your limits natty is good thing. I made the switch after pushing myself to the limited and now on the darkside I require minimal gear to achieve what I consider to be incredible progress.

Once you go to the darkside, i can't imagine anyone moving back if they do it right. in 10 weeks you can achieve more than most do in years


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 168095


@megatron y u so mad?

2nd time lately you have negged me for no reason and 2nd time they have done **** all.

you got a thing for me bro, plz is it cos i havent been giving you attention.

@zyphy

@Merkleman


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

SkinnyJ said:


> View attachment 168095
> 
> 
> @megatron y u so mad?
> ...


Because:

1. You are annoying and stupid, preaching about clear gear users being natural, despite experienced members telling you otherwise.

2. You use dumb little child language: "brah" "U mad" etc. Which is actually a breach of the forum rules.

I'll keep negging you mate xxx


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Now now children.

Personally being natty i love it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. You are annoying and stupid, preaching about clear gear users being natural, despite experienced members telling you otherwise.
> 
> ...


Up the tren m8


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

zyphy said:


> Up the tren m8


Don't use it "m8"


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> Don't use it "m8"


youve got issues m8


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

zyphy said:


> youve got issues m8


Yawn, sorry if your mate getting a neg on a forum is such a drastic issue you need to come and protect him lol.

Act like a tool = get a neg


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> Yawn, sorry if your mate getting a neg on a forum is such a drastic issue you need to come and protect him lol.
> 
> Act like a tool = get a neg


Not really, you seem to have some problems in being able to get your point across without sounding like a cvnt lol, seen this in numerous posts of yours


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

zyphy said:


> Not really, you seem to have some problems in being able to get your point across without sounding like a cvnt lol, seen this in numerous posts of yours


Only to those who deserve it - thanks for following me though xx


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. You are annoying and stupid, preaching about clear gear users being natural, despite experienced members telling you otherwise.
> 
> ...


You sad little man.

You clearly think youre loved on here yet funny how people are repping me because they think youre a bellend. You come across like a complete **** tbh and act like the big i am. i bet in real life you are an absolute bitch.

But again bro, y u so mad?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. You are annoying and stupid, preaching about clear gear users being natural, despite experienced members telling you otherwise.
> 
> ...


****ing lol i just noticed this! Quick bro, be a good little boy and go tell the mods :lol: what a loser.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> Only to those who deserve it - thanks for following me though xx


following you? hard to miss with that big gob of yours, had too much cock down there m8 xoxox


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

View attachment 168104


School finished then....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> View attachment 168104
> 
> 
> School finished then....


lol not sure what deducting rep is meant to achieve, like i give a **** about a few green bars :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megacock listen to this and rage bro





 and i dont mean ragin' behind the keyboard :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't we all just be friends?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Can't we all just be friends?


everyones friends. Apart from megatron, the steroids make him take the internet too seriously.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> This is just a fine example of why not to take steroids. SkinnyJ is natural and a more composed/chilled person, whereas Megatron is assisted and hates on everybody. Same with Mike O'Hearn, natural bodybuilder.. lovely guy and very laid back.
> 
> Steroids completely ruin personalities IMO.


Very stupid genralisation I've used steroids since I was 19 worked doors since I was 18 never lost my rag, many of my closest friends use steroids in fact when their off they tend to be a little more dull,

If you can't handle the androgenic effects of steroids don't take them your not ready, you've been in the game for a year or so am I correct? Sweeping generalisations like that are very unfounded


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> everyones friends. Apart from megatron, the steroids make him take the internet too seriously.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Its like this,if your a skinny narrow backed fella with short muscle bellies,your still gonna be a skinny narrow backed chap with short muscle belles on gear,but with more muscle,its not gonna make you something your not.

I know a couple of young lads who train,both about six foot ,wide shoulders, good muscle bellies and both natural both great genetics,if they took gear then kaboom they would explode but their not interested.

Whereas the narrow backs are finishing up after using gear behind where these lads would be starting from if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

maxie said:


> Its like this,if your a skinny narrow backed fella with short muscle bellies,your still gonna be a skinny narrow backed chap with short muscle belles on gear,but with more muscle,its not gonna make you something your not.
> 
> I know a couple of young lads who train,both about six foot ,wide shoulders, good muscle bellies and both natural both great genetics,if they took gear then kaboom they would explode but their not interested.
> 
> Whereas the narrow backs are finishing up after using gear behind where these lads would be starting from if that makes sense lol.


Made no sense to me


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

maxie said:


> Its like this,if your a skinny narrow backed fella with short muscle bellies,your still gonna be a skinny narrow backed chap with short muscle belles on gear,but with more muscle,its not gonna make you something your not.
> 
> I know a couple of young lads who train,both about six foot ,wide shoulders, good muscle bellies and both natural both great genetics,if they took gear then kaboom they would explode but their not interested.
> 
> Whereas the narrow backs are finishing up after using gear behind where these lads would be starting from if that makes sense lol.





Abc987 said:


> Made no sense to me


I know what he means (I think) but I disagree.

Frank Zane was 5'9, Franco Columbo was 5'3!! Both short with world class physqiues. You don't need to be tall to look good at all.

I'm sure at their height, they had 'narrow backs' before hitting the AAS, I mean weights, hard.

Lay off us short/average guys you bastàrd


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Made no sense to me


he's referring to the properties of the muscle in the body.. which is genetically related AAS won't change that


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah you look at some of these fellas that got it all before they even train and think you lucky barstewards!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> I know what he means (I think) but I disagree.
> 
> Frank Zane was 5'9, Franco Columbo was 5'3!! Both short with world class physqiues. You don't need to be tall to look good at all.
> 
> ...


he said 'short muscle bellies' nothing related to being short in terms of height


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Is this thread still going? reality is being natural sucks a55!!!! your recovery is more or less rubbish, if you genuinely DO bust your a55 in the gym, that is! Training natty for 3 days a week, for fairly few sets ect, isn't going to get you the body you probably imagine or desire. in fact, you won't really turn heads training as such and doing so natty, you should always come the furthest and best you can natural though and you can build ''muscle'' ''you can build muscle naturally'' you can get a fairly impressive physique for a natural, but nothing completely head turning or above average. and never really so; Big, thick and huge dense muscles/muscularity or seriously lean at a fairly big size.

I'd say for the most part for someone of average height, their genetic potential would be 180lbs and lean and that's being generous. being natural does suck, because you really do have to bust your ass for almost less than half of what you would receive enhanced. I watched someone I know of who was DYEL DYE EAT? train 1 year assisted from the get-go and was competing, within 16 months and completely shredded and just a different person after year of steroid/ped use. you only have to google his name to see, how he was prior and how he is now.

IMHO you're never really going to look like a bodybuilder naturally. EVER! I have never seen someone natural, who LOOKS like a Bodybuilder! NEVER. They look good shirtless ect, in a T shirt? DYEL?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Starz said:


> Is this thread still going? reality is being natural sucks a55!!!! your recovery is more or less rubbish, if you genuinely DO bust your a55 in the gym, that is! Training natty for 3 days a week, for fairly few sets ect, isn't going to get you the body you probably imagine or desire. in fact, you won't really turn heads training as such and doing so natty, you should always come the furthest and best you can natural though and you can build ''muscle'' ''you can build muscle naturally'' you can get a fairly impressive physique for a natural, but nothing completely head turning or above average. and never really so; Big, thick and huge dense muscles/muscularity or seriously lean at a fairly big size.
> 
> I'd say for the most part for someone of average height, their genetic potential would be 180lbs and lean and that's being generous. being natural does suck, because you really do have to bust your ass for almost less than half of what you would receive enhanced. I watched someone I know of who was DYEL DYE EAT? train 1 year assisted from the get-go and was competing, within 16 months and completely shredded and just a different person after year of steroid/ped use. you only have to google his name to see, how he was prior and how he is now.
> 
> IMHO you're never really going to look like a bodybuilder naturally. EVER! I have never seen someone natural, who LOOKS like a Bodybuilder! NEVER. They look good shirtless ect, in a T shirt? DYEL?


This thread was started yesterday lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> This thread was started yesterday lol


oh... dat feel lol. I am sure there was one started last week about being natty? I thought, I was posting in that one. maaa bad :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> Is this thread still going? reality is being natural sucks a55!!!! your recovery is more or less rubbish, if you genuinely DO bust your a55 in the gym, that is! Training natty for 3 days a week, for fairly few sets ect, isn't going to get you the body you probably imagine or desire. in fact, you won't really turn heads training as such and doing so natty, you should always come the furthest and best you can natural though and you can build ''muscle'' ''you can build muscle naturally'' you can get a fairly impressive physique for a natural, but nothing completely head turning or above average. and never really so; Big, thick and huge dense muscles/muscularity or seriously lean at a fairly big size.
> 
> I'd say for the most part for someone of average height, their genetic potential would be 180lbs and lean and that's being generous. being natural does suck, because you really do have to bust your ass for almost less than half of what you would receive enhanced. I watched someone I know of who was DYEL DYE EAT? train 1 year assisted from the get-go and was competing, within 16 months and completely shredded and just a different person after year of steroid/ped use. you only have to google his name to see, how he was prior and how he is now.
> 
> IMHO you're never really going to look like a bodybuilder naturally. EVER! I have never seen someone natural, who LOOKS like a Bodybuilder! NEVER. They look good shirtless ect, in a T shirt? DYEL?


a lot of this is a load of dribble lol. you can still look decent naturally with alright genetics, hard work and dedication though it'll take a lot longer to get there than if you use AAS. Everyone has different goals, not everyone wants to be shredded, not everyone wants to be thick and blocky... no need to generalise it - you don't need anabolics to reach certain goals


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

"Reality is being natural sucks a55!!!! your recovery is more or less rubbish"

that's bull **** - that's all down to having ample rest and eating the right amount of calories to support recovery. I trained intensly 2-3hrs a day whilst natty 5 days a week and had no problems recovering for my next session and my gains were epic


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

zyphy said:


> a lot of this is a load of dribble lol. you can still look decent naturally with alright genetics, hard work and dedication though it'll take a lot longer to get there than if you use AAS. Everyone has different goals, not everyone wants to be shredded, not everyone wants to be thick and blocky... no need to generalise it


Show me some impressive naturals please mate? I cannot think of one. yeah, a good 5 - 10 years imo. and even then you may well not be that impressive. about generalising, maybe you're right, but this is 2015 sonny jim and for the most part, average gym goers/people who train hard, want recognition, to look like they lift and to appear to be a bodybuilder.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

zyphy said:


> "Reality is being natural sucks a55!!!! your recovery is more or less rubbish"
> 
> that's bull **** - that's all down to having ample rest and eating the right amount of calories to support recovery. I trained intensly 2-3hrs a day whilst natty 5 days a week and had no problems recovering for my next session and my gains were epic


ahahahaha B.S bro! you don't have a jar of glue my son, get on your bike and leg it. your recovery in comparison to those enhanced does not compare.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Show me some impressive naturals please mate? I cannot think of one. yeah, a good 5 - 10 years imo. and even then you may well not be that impressive. about generalising, maybe you're right, but this is 2015 sonny jim and for the most part, average gym goers/people who train hard, want recognition, to look like they lift and to appear to be a bodybuilder.


Cue the fake natty pics lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@zyphy this is probably 1 of a very few, who claim natty and look good ''IF'' truly natural and even then, that's debatable. this guy busts his a55 and doesn't look so much like he lifts in person. How being dumped at 16 spurred Lou Brierley on to transform his body | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cue the fake natty pics lol


lol, true though mate! I always see/hear this b.s thrown around about, you can look super impressive & appear to be a bodybuilder naturally, when it's just flawed completely. look at this guy after 1 year of peds, he started of exactly like @Merkleman & myself. he isn' a fake natty either, he admits he uses, respect. worked damn hard too. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=nick+capo+whitcombe&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=622&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=RtMJVcP3EI6x7Qb6-YDYCA&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgdii=_


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> ahahahaha B.S bro! you don't have a jar of glue my son, get on your bike and leg it. your recovery in comparison to those enhanced does not compare.


Err I'm on a dbol cycle currently and my recovery isn't that much better really, it's about the same only exception is the nice strength gains.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> Show me some impressive naturals please mate? I cannot think of one. yeah, a good 5 - 10 years imo. and even then you may well not be that impressive. about generalising, maybe you're right, but this is 2015 sonny jim and for the most part, average gym goers/people who train hard, want recognition, to look like they lift and to appear to be a bodybuilder.












this looks far more impressive than the bloated guts on the olympia stage


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> @zyphy this is probably 1 of a very few, who claim natty and look good ''IF'' truly natural and even then, that's debatable. this guy busts his a55 and doesn't look so much like he lifts in person. How being dumped at 16 spurred Lou Brierley on to transform his body | Daily Mail Online


Lol is this some kind of joke? Some people seriously have no idea what is capable naturally with the right genetics, hardwork and dedication towards diet and training.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Again for those who missed it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> this looks far more impressive than the bloated guts on the olympia stage


How much Tren does he run?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

zyphy said:


> this looks far more impressive than the bloated guts on the olympia stage


I've just shown that to the girl am chilling with, she said your vile and 1 paper cut he's dead ahahahaha :lol: on a side though, natty? who is this?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How much Tren does he run?


None, he's a well known true life-time natural. He knows his **** inside out which is why he looks as good as he does, great genetics helps too. unreal conditioning


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

If that's natty then I'm Elvis


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> I've just shown that to the girl am chilling with, she said your vile and 1 paper cut he's dead ahahahaha :lol: on a side though, natty? who is this?


so? Again goes back to my previous point- everyone likes different physiques everyone has different goals. Some require AAS, some don't. Alberto Nunez


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> None, he's a well known true life-time natural. He knows his **** inside out which is why he looks as good as he does, great genetics helps too. unreal conditioning


How do you know he's natty?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> If that's natty then I'm Elvis


Time to get your name changed then mate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do you know he's natty?


Lol, i'm not gonna get into this discussion but i've been following him for awhile and i can see he definitely is natty if you look at his progress over the years. he actually made a video at one time where he almost popped a few pro-hormones but decided to go the natty route, should be on youtube. He doesn't stay 'shredded' year round, infact i think he bulks for 1.5-2 years then shreds down for competitions


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Lol, i'm not gonna get into this discussion but i've been following him for awhile and i can see he definitely is natty if you look at his progress over the years. he actually made a video at one time where he almost popped a few pro-hormones but decided to go the natty route, should be on youtube. He doesn't stay 'shredded' year round, infact i think he bulks for 1.5-2 years then shreds down for competitions


You can't 'definately see' he's natty. In reality you only know what he chooses to tell people.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Time to get your name changed then mate


Mate, little less conversation, little more action. Let's see some pics of some proper natties.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You can't 'definately see' he's natty. In reality you only know what he chooses to tell people.


at the end of the day people will believe what they want. Anyone who has been following him for awhile will tell you he's natty. He gets shredded using the iifym approach too :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> at the end of the day people will believe what they want. Anyone who has been following him for awhile will tell you he's natty. He gets shredded using the iifym approach too


Unless people live with him and track his every movement nobody can say he's natty or not. Only he knows that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It might be worth remembering that the OP expressed no interest in being a bodybuilder, or looking like one. Not everyone has the game goals...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Shame JW007 isn't still on this earth, he loved a bit of natty bashing.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Unless people live with him and track his every movement nobody can say he's natty or not. Only he knows that.


sounds like "he looks better than me- must be on roids" logic :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It might be worth remembering that the OP expressed no interest in being a bodybuilder, or looking like one. *Not everyone has the game goals*...


already said this numerous times lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> sounds like "he looks better than me- must be on roids" logic


No. Sounds like 'a lot of people chat sh1t about being natty and lots of gullible cvnts believe them kind of logic'.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No. Sounds like 'a lot of people chat sh1t about being natty and lots of gullible cvnts believe them kind of logic'.


not really, i think it's you and many others who need to open their eyes more. not everyone who is a natty body builder looks anorexic on stage


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Mate, little less conversation, little more action. Let's see some pics of some proper natties.


This.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> This.












did i just open up a can of worms? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> did i just open up a can of worms?


Bet he's opened up a vial of Test


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Lol is this some kind of joke?* Some people seriously have no idea what is capable naturally with the right genetics, hardwork and dedication towards diet and training*.


I now think you're genuinely trolling here :lol: No, it's not some kind of joke? he's probably the most ''Natural looking'' Bodybuilder, I have seen and even that is debatable still. I wouldn't' say he has an awful lot left in him naturally anyway and he's been training consistently week in, week out for years. I understand everyone has different goals of course and not everyone wants to appear to be a Bodybuilder or whatever, my point is many overestimate what's achievable naturally, as many underestimate, but you can only come so far and you have to be realistic, the guy you posted? I am sorry, but I don't believe for 1 second he's natural, if however I am wrong? I put my hands up, he's achieved a remarkable physique naturally, but he CERTAINLY looks assisted.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bet he's opened up a vial of Test


x 2 Doug Miller = Fake Natty 100%


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lmao i'm just toying now

I said from the beginning you need to have great genetics in order to achieve something that impress actual pro's when it comes to body building. I'm talking about a handful of people not the general public. Look at Ronnie before he jamp on the juice he looked ridiculous for a natty, obviously theres a 1 in a 100 million chance of anyone having those type of genetics but most can get a decent physique naturally. again it all depends on one's goal- if your goal is to be an ifbb body building pro there's no way you'll make it without the use of AAS


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

zyphy said:


> not really, i think it's you and many others who need to open their eyes more. not everyone who is a natty body builder looks anorexic on stage


Your wasting your time mate 

According to UK-M *EVERYONE* is on juice....well everyone other than me, and like 2 other guys here. You name it, our police force/military are all juiced according to the last convo.

Hell, even our paramedics are juiced apparently.

Paramedic 1: "Looks like a broken leg, il get the stretcher"

Paramedic 2: "Fûck off phag, he's like 150lbs, I got this!!!" *Deadlifts*

Not even people who have passed regular steroid specific drug tests are natty, even those guys juice according to UK-M. 

I claim to be natty, but I'm probably on AAS too....Think mine could be bunk though, im still skinny as Fûck.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> I told you paramedics, firemen and policemen are on juice you know why? Because when I went to the Steroid clinic, I was *told* by the people who run it; they said it is rife, everyone from every profession is using it these days.


I wouldn't even bother trying to reason with him


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I told you paramedics, firemen and policemen are on juice you know why? Because when I went to the Steroid clinic, I was *told* by the people who run it; they said it is rife, everyone from every profession is using it these days.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Starz said:


> Show me some impressive naturals please mate? I cannot think of one. yeah, a good 5 - 10 years imo. and even then you may well not be that impressive. about generalising, maybe you're right, but this is 2015 sonny jim and for the most part, average gym goers/people who train hard, want recognition, to look like they lift and to appear to be a bodybuilder.


Who do they need that recognition from? On here they might not get it because compared to the pros they may not look anything special.

To the general public I expect there's a fair few nattys who get just that exact recognition. I know I do at work and at football.

As someone else said everyone has different goals, not everyone is aiming to look like their about to enter a strongman competition or get on a stage.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Starz said:


> I've just shown that to the girl am chilling with, she said your vile and 1 paper cut he's dead ahahahaha :lol: on a side though, natty? who is this?


You're chilling with a girl and sitting on UKM? You gay?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I told you paramedics, firemen and policemen are on juice you know why? Because when I went to the Steroid clinic, I was *told* by the people who run it; they said it is rife, everyone from every profession is using it these days.


Lol. It's a bit of a no brainer for likes of firemen & some officers to use.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Lol. It's a bit of a no brainer for likes of firemen & some officers to use.


Known a couple of Prison Officers on steroids too.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> You're chilling with a girl and sitting on UKM? You gay?


ahahahhahahahaha far from it but, just lol. :lol:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Known a couple of Prison Officers on steroids too.


It's the part of the culture, when your life is at risk, u have to stay strong! When I did doors, it saved my life and others a few times!

Not fun wehen u attacked by 4-5 or 20 pikeys


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> It's the part of the culture, when your life is at risk, u have to stay strong! When I did doors, it saved my life and others a few times!
> 
> Not fun wehen u attacked by 4-5 or 20 pikeys


Exactly. There's a copper in Oxford who's on steroids that I've been nicked by and he used to compete. The blokes a fvcking monster lol.

Not sure why people think these kind of people don't take stuff too.

Being big and strong is a huge benefit in some professions.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Exactly. There's a copper in Oxford who's on steroids that I've been nicked by and he used to compete. The blokes a fvcking monster lol.
> 
> Not sure why people think these kind of people don't take stuff too.
> 
> Being big and strong is a huge benefit in some professions.



View attachment 168111


Him?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> View attachment 168111
> 
> 
> Him?


No,the one here's a bit shorter lol. He's a beast though. He nicked me when I was about 19. Was sat in the back of the police car with him and he was fvcking growling at me........sh1t myself haha.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> What? Even more of a sanctimonious [email protected] just without the excuse for looking terrible?


Well, well, well, look who rocked up, @megatron! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!

You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella...... :thumb:


Oi I'm a 14stone weakling lol


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheers for the advice lads, clear as mud


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Oi I'm a 14stone weakling lol


Nah, your 10ft tall and made of granite :wink:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


Nice to see the art of gentlemanly debate is alive and well.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


Wow, that was scathing! You put allot of energy into that post.

You have quite allot of hatred for AAS, but take time out of your day to read AAS posts in the AAS sub-forum, and make replies in the threads too. It doesn't make any sense to me why you would intentionally upset yourself?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> To be fair megatron has been a bigger nob than I have for the last few months.


I think you just did it to make an impression. Now we know what a big softy you are it doesn't have the same impact


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


Sounds a bit like me actually :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I just come across as arrogant when I'm not, haha - I like to, infact no, I love to help people (including team-bro's who bro-diet) into making their lives easier and more managable.. example the guy other day banging on about not eating with his Mrs, what a nutter.


I don't eat with my Mrs. I buy my food separately lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I meant, when his Mrs asked to go out for a bite to eat and he said he had training and couldn't eat pre-workout or some crap. You don't remember the thread?
> 
> I eat seperately too, but if my mrs/friends want to eat out somewhere, fvck I'm not missing that lol.


Oh right, no didn't see that one. I'd get it down me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/291167-row-missus.html#post5500763


Fvck that. That's why I quit for 3 months after 2yrs of 100% 'clean eating '. It's too much.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


>


My cutting diet right there lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Wow, that was scathing! You put allot of energy into that post.
> 
> You have quite allot of hatred for AAS, but take time out of your day to read AAS posts in the AAS sub-forum, and make replies in the threads too. It doesn't make any sense to me why you would intentionally upset yourself?


Ass is not the the problem.  I quite like the banta with the majority of members in all UKM forums.

No hatred here fella, I had two mins to spare, its all it was worth really 

PS this is in general convo


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Ass is not the the problem.  I quite like the banta with the majority of members in all UKM forums.
> 
> No hatred here fella, I had two mins to spare, its all it was worth really
> 
> PS this is in general convo


It was deep sh1t mate, cutting! I would have felt hurt lol..

What's the 130kg for 9 reps about anyways, why do you think he can't bench that weight for those many reps? It's an average weight for anyone who's been training consistenly for a couple of years isn't it? I do 100kg for 3x full sets of 10 reps without breaking a swet, and my chest/strength is sh1t.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


Ahh yes, not sanctimonious at all are you? Keep being fat and out of shape - you must need the extra padding to keep you warm on that mountain of a moral high ground you're on lol

I'll post up me benching 3 plates mate, as soon as you post up a pic in trunks... Not that bodybuilding is anything to do with how much you lift :confused1:

Those aerial photographs can be expensive though hey?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

It is possible to achieve a good physique naturally but it takes longer. Nearly 10 years of training and 7 of those consistent with no more than a week off every 6-8 weeks or so. 6 days per week, twice per day and a good diet and you will make progress. Take any AAS and do this and its likely you see the same sort of gains/physique in less than half the time. Maybe even shorter. Pushing past genetic potential and all the other I have bad genes issues/excuses aside.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Archaic said:


> It was deep sh1t mate, cutting! I would have felt hurt lol..
> 
> What's the 130kg for 9 reps about anyways, why do you think he can't bench that weight for those many reps? *It's an average weight for anyone who's been training consistenly for a couple of years isn't it? *I do 100kg for 3x full sets of 10 reps without breaking a swet, and my chest/strength is sh1t.


Exactly mate.... So It shouldn't be a to much trouble for him....  Its just the way he goes on calling people without any foundation or backing up what he says.....Its all conjecture unless proof is given imo.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> Ahh yes, not sanctimonious at all are you? Keep being fat and out of shape - you must need the extra padding to keep you warm on that mountain of a moral high ground you're on lol
> 
> I'll post up me benching 3 plates mate, as soon as you post up a pic in trunks... Not that bodybuilding is anything to do with how much you lift :confused1:
> 
> Those aerial photographs can be expensive though hey?


No comment !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Well' date=' well, well, look who rocked up, [MENTION=506']megatron[/MENTION]! I'm still waiting for you to post up a video of you benching 1 set of 9 full reps with only 130kg on the bar big man! Come on fella put your big assisted muscles where your mouth is ......I know and everyone else knows on here that this isn't going to happen, ya skinny supercilious gob sh1te. You can't even out perform a natty while taking performance enhancing drugs... How embarrassing for you. Come on post it up! It's not a big weight by any means!!
> 
> You're just some ordinary run of the mill bloke who turned to drugs to give you something you were too lazy to achieve on your own. You turned to drugs because you were not happy looking in the mirror at your natural self. You have deep seated emotional issues with your image and how others perceive you. You turned to drugs to hide from what you really are. The body image you portray is false It is not the real you, you need drugs to be happy, it is not you as you should be naturally it's something built on injecting drugs into yourself. Stop the drugs and shrivel back to that guy who gets sand kicked in his face. Your one of life's wannabe's who can't even achieve anything on ass. You are a 14 stone weakling, a person who will try to belittle, to call others to try and elevate yourself in an on line community, a community which can see straight through your supercilious ranting. With each post your integrity becomes devoid. Carry on fella......:laugh: :thumb:


You are aware that if you actually took the time to slim down you would be 180lbs tops aren't you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> It is possible to achieve a good physique naturally but it takes longer. Nearly 10 years of training and 7 of those consistent with no more than a week off every 6-8 weeks or so. 6 days per week, twice per day and a good diet and you will make progress. *Take any AAS and do this and its likely you see the same sort of gains/physique in less than half the time.* Maybe even shorter. Pushing past genetic potential and all the other I have bad genes issues/excuses aside.


The right genetics can go from complete novice to pro level in 5 years if they are prepared to do whats required.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> You are aware that if you actually took the time to slim down you would be 180lbs tops aren't you?


in your opinion what bf would this 180lbs would this give me?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> in your opinion what bf would this 180lbs would this give me?


12%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> in your opinion what bf would this 180lbs would this give me?


It'd be easier to tell if you put a clear front pic up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> 12%


Ah right so I need to drop four and a half stone to hit 12% body fat bringing in at 180lbs (12st 8lbs)....? What if I wanted to get down to say 6-7%. What do you recon I would need to strip back to?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Ah right so I need to drop four and a half stone to hit 12% body fat bringing in at 180lbs (12st 8lbs)....? *What if I wanted to get down to say 6-7%.* What do you recon I would need to strip back to?


Its beyond you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its beyond you.


So basically what your saying is you have realized where this is going and your bailing out before you look stupid.... Wise choice.

If this statement is wrong then I digress, the scenario is this... I'm 12 stone 8lb @ 12% body fat I want to cut to 6 or 7% what would my cut weight be?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> So basically what your saying is you have realized where this is going and your bailing out before you look stupid.... Wise choice.
> 
> If this statement is wrong then I digress, the scenario is this... I'm 12 stone 8lb @ 12% body fat I want to cut to 6 or 7% what would my cut weight be?


Too many factors for a fatty to understand, you have no concept of low body fat and lean body mass.

I may as well talk about quantum physics.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I lost around 35lbs between these two pics, now look at the one on the left and tell me how far are you off that now?

View attachment 168172


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

banzi said:


> I lost around 35lbs between these two pics, now look at the one on the left and tell me how far are you off that now?
> 
> View attachment 168172


Too far PMSL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Too many factors for a fatty to understand, you have no concept of low body fat and lean body mass.
> 
> I may as well talk about quantum physics.


A very disappointing response really, dragging this down to the lowest form of name calling. This Just shows what type of person you are. Again using the belittling tactics to reinforce your fragile position on this forum. Enlighten us all...... The scenario still stands, answer the question or have you backed yourself into a corner. I like the fat picture of you on the left, it Looks more natural....... It works both ways. :wink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> A very disappointing response really' date=' dragging this down to the lowest form of name calling. This Just shows what type of person you are. Again using the belittling tactics to reinforce your fragile position on this forum. Enlighten us all...... The scenario still stands, answer the question or have you backed yourself into a corner. I like the fat picture of you on the left, it Looks more natural....... It works both ways. :wink: [/quote']
> 
> Its you who started with the name calling with your crazed rant at megatron.
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its you who started with the name calling with your crazed rant at megatron.
> 
> I am not wasting my time explaining the concepts of water retention, BMI, of someone 12.5 stones and their variances.
> 
> Why dont you let us know how you think you compare BF wise to the pic on the left, it may give you some idea of what you have to lose, my guess is your 30lbs over the picture on the left.


BMI isn't accurate for bodybuilders/weightlifters.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> BMI isn't accurate for bodybuilders/weightlifters.


I meant LBM, but I notice he didnt pick up on it, hes probably dropped his cream bun.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its you who started with the name calling with your crazed rant at megatron.
> 
> I am not wasting my time explaining the concepts of water retention, BMI, of someone 12.5 stones and their variances.
> 
> Why dont you let us know how you think you compare BF wise to the pic on the left, it may give you some idea of what you have to lose, my guess is your 30lbs over the picture on the left.


A typical cop out......

What on earth has my correspondence with whats his name have to do with our convo...? Weird....

Don't bother I wouldn't have took a blind bit of notice anyway. I think your full of **it your another who hides behind name calling and belittling tactics to make your self feel good.

Keep on jabbing old man.....by the way that pic with the spoon shows your age.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I meant LBM, but I notice he didnt pick up on it, hes probably dropped his cream bun.


Ah I did though lol. Haven't dropped mine


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> A typical cop out......
> 
> What on earth has my correspondence with whats his name have to do with our convo...? Weird....
> 
> ...


Keep avoiding the obvious.

You need to get yourself on a natty powerlifting forum so you can brag about your lifts with no chance of you having to explain away your back flab


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Keep avoiding the obvious.
> 
> You need to get yourself on a natty powerlifting forum so you can brag about your lifts with no chance of you having to explain away your back flab


A link would be nice


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol, i have just noticed your avi and its weight claim

5'10 and 16st 7lbs, i was only a couple pounds less than that in my picture on the left

We were the same weight, lol at the difference in BF%

If you got down to the same condition as the one on the right then you would end up about 160lbs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> A link would be nice


Natural Bodybuilding Forum - Natural Muscle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Lol, i have just noticed your avi and its weight claim
> 
> 5'10 and 16st 7lbs, i was only a couple pounds less than that in my picture on the left
> 
> ...


LOL, I have changed the the weight 16.7 as it has come down but am yet to update the pic.  Oh yeah I almost forgot, you were on drugs too!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Natural Bodybuilding Forum - Natural Muscle


Thanks this is the most helpful I have seen you be.....There's hope yet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> LOL' date=' I have changed the the weight 16.7 as it has come down [b']but am yet to update the pic.  Oh yeah I almost forgot, you were on drugs too!


Are you waiting for a bulb to go in the gym before you take it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Eh?
> 
> Well I ain't going to spray myself bright pink or dark oak before I do...


at least take your vest off


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> Vest is off' date=' trousers are off ....? WTF your mad fella....must be the drugs... Oh yeah, which brings me to the, oh look at me ....Eeerrrm its not me really its all of the drugs Ive pumped into myself....Your a flake, a false image of yourself. A drug induced fake of a man. Not very impressive really needing to depend on drugs to meet your goals.[/quote']
> 
> Bodybuilders take their clothes off on stage, wouldn't be interesting if they'd keep them on lol
> 
> And they are on drugs\peds\ass, each to their own..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drugs or not I don't want an average looking physique. I want an impressive looking physique. Who gives a fvck if it's natty.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Vest is off' date=' trousers are off ....? WTF your mad fella....must be the drugs... Oh yeah, which brings me to the, oh look at me ....Eeerrrm its not me really its all of the drugs Ive pumped into myself....Your a flake, a false image of yourself. A drug induced fake of a man. Not very impressive really needing to depend on drugs to meet your goals.[/quote']
> 
> You are aware that the physique you have isn't natural either, all that extra food and supplements and all the weight training to change the way you look, thats just not natural my friend.
> 
> We are the same, we look different because we chose to look different, only thing is Im in shape and you are fat.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

THis thread is great! It's like watching a bunch of bald men fighting over a comb. Futile but utterly entertaining for onlookers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ah chit, that's a reality check and a half. Thought I'd only need to drop about 18lbs to get into contest shape from a certain point if I wanted to give it a shot :-(


Unless you have been down to contest shape you never really know

Guys (and gals) thinking they can drop 15lbs and get onstage are kidding themselves

You can be shredded and still manage to drop 5-10lbs in the last few days when you tighten up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> THis thread is great! It's like watching a bunch of bald men fighting over a comb. Futile but utterly entertaining for onlookers.


I like that. :-D


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @banzi can I ask ur opinion on a ballpark amount of fat I'd need to lose from this level? Give or take 4lbs
> 
> This is at 69kg with height 5'6
> 
> ...


Im not up to par with current judging trends regarding figure competitors but I would say overall around 8/10lb to come off, glutes and hams and lower back mainly.

Although nice pictures none the less.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Natty Steve said:


> LOL' date=' I have changed the the weight 16.7 as it has come down but am yet to update the pic.  Oh yeah I almost forgot, you were on drugs too![/quote']
> 
> Apparently when you start on the juice the difference it makes is amazing. I think somewhere along the line alot forget the difference it makes and start to think it's more down to them than the juice.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I was giving it nearly double that so that's actually helpful and a lot more obtainable in my own mind that I might give it a try and see. Thanks


We are just talking fat here, there will be water weight to factor in as well.

If you have no issues dropping carbs you can shed some water in around 3/4 days just by eliminating them, that will give you a better picture of where you need to be.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

HJC1972 said:


> THis thread is great! It's like watching a bunch of bald men fighting over a comb. Futile but utterly entertaining for onlookers.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Vest is off' date=' trousers are off ....? WTF your mad fella....must be the drugs... Oh yeah, which brings me to the, oh look at me ....Eeerrrm its not me really its all of the drugs Ive pumped into myself....Your a flake, a false image of yourself. A drug induced fake of a man. Not very impressive really needing to depend on drugs to meet your goals.[/quote']
> 
> This is a bit stupid tbh.
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> This is a bit stupid tbh.
> 
> "It's not me it's the drugs." Ok what makes up a person? Genetics and upbringing. Nature and nurture. That is all that you are.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry about natty stevo, chances are hes using anyway.

For a natty he spends a lot of time hovering around steroid forums and bleating on.

Its like me gonig to a knitting forum and keep telling them I dont knit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> This shows your lack of knowledge. Food is a natural form of nutrition. The body adapts itself to cope with a given work load to perform within its natural limitations using this nutrition as fuel. YOU pump yourself full of chemicals to achieve your look. Its all drugs, NOT YOU. Your skinny Not in shape. You take BF levels to the extreme. For a normal male 12 - 14% bf for someone training for a good shape size n strength is a good % for a natural IMO.
> 
> We have different perspectives. You choose drugs weather that be due to lack of willpower, substance of character or you have an addictive personality I don't know? You simply may just be a sheep..... But hey its all your choice. Still living in the past I see by your avatar. *Anyone can look like you did in the pic when taking the right drugs.*This is not really a challenge is it? just keep sticking the needles in fella!


Any medicine or drug is created from naturally occuring sunstances on this planet, everything we have thats created in a test tube is derived from this planets natural resources.

Are yous saying you never use medicines or take supplements?

Lifting weghts and eating 200+ grams of protein isnt natural mate.

As for the bolded section, well I will let others comment on that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> @banzi can I ask ur opinion on a ballpark amount of fat I'd need to lose from this level? Give or take 4lbs
> 
> This is at 69kg with height 5'6
> 
> ...


Sorted


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Thanks a mill


Too late, they are now my screensaver at home.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

> This shows your lack of knowledge. Food is a natural form of nutrition. The body adapts itself to cope with a given work load to perform within its natural limitations using this nutrition as fuel. YOU pump yourself full of chemicals to achieve your look. Its all drugs, NOT YOU. Your skinny Not in shape. You take BF levels to the extreme. For a normal male 12 - 14% bf for someone training for a good shape size n strength is a good % for a natural IMO.
> 
> We have different perspectives. You choose drugs weather that be due to lack of willpower, substance of character or you have an addictive personality I don't know? You simply may just be a sheep..... But hey its all your choice. Still living in the past I see by your avatar. Anyone can look like you did in the pic when taking the right drugs.This is not really a challenge is it? just keep sticking the needles in fella!


Jesus mate... I thought some of the stick you got was harsh, but you don't help yourself! It really is the wrong place to start a crusade against drug users, and I also think your completely wrong about it being "all drugs". It doesn't matter how many drugs you have in your system, 6-7% body fat wont just happen over night, that's still some serious hard work and dedication going in.

Your clearly a strong guy if your lifting stats are genuine but not everyone trains for strength so claiming your stronger than someone on gear may be completely irrelevant - especially when I know which of the two I'd prefer to look like (again, different goals probably).

Serious question... what are your aims? Are you just trying to get as strong as you can naturally? are you aiming to look good as well? Are you hoping to get down to a certain body fat %?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Scammell29 said:


> Jesus mate... I thought some of the stick you got was harsh, but you don't help yourself! It really is the wrong place to start a crusade against drug users, and I also think your completely wrong about it being "all drugs". It doesn't matter how many drugs you have in your system, 6-7% body fat wont just happen over night, that's still some serious hard work and dedication going in.
> 
> Your clearly a strong guy if your lifting stats are genuine but not everyone trains for strength so claiming your stronger than someone on gear may be completely irrelevant - especially when I know which of the two I'd prefer to look like (again, different goals probably).
> 
> *Serious question... what are your aims?* Are you just trying to get as strong as you can naturally? are you aiming to look good as well? Are you hoping to get down to a certain body fat %?


Judging by his picture I think its likley a Sumo tournament


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> So long as they aren't public that people I know stumble across them I don't mind!!!


I was joking


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Its possible to be strong and shredded but for me I've had to choose.

124kg @ 30% BF

Lifts

Squat 260kg

Dead 280kg

Bench 160kg

98.6kg @ 14%bf

Lifts

Squat 185kg

Dead 240kg

Bench 130kg.

I am cutting and on low carb but until I get to 8%bf which may take a good 6-12 months still I don't expect to be hitting PB's anytime soon. Even if I start a 250mg per week Test cycle.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> So long as they aren't public that people I know stumble across them I don't mind!!!


But a load of random testorone-filled strangers on the internet is fine? :whistling:


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> So long as they aren't public that people I know stumble across them I don't mind!!!


has to be said you are HOT!


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Its possible to be strong and shredded but for me I've had to choose.
> 
> 124kg @ 30% BF
> 
> ...


TBH who cares what you can lift unless your in power lifting comps? Someone else's perception of you when you are shredded are probably that you could lift more than someone who actually IS strong but fat. For me personally its all about the aesthetics. I couldn't give a flying fvck what you can bench if you look sh1t, that just doesn't impress me. Shredded for me every day of the week.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd be quite interested to know who has only done the 1 cycle and not gone back for more?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Wasn't up for that long anyway but yeah I don't really mind if a few saw, they aren't gonna see me on the street given I don't even live in the UK


I have just got your house on Goole street view. 

Im waiting for you to walk outside.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> TBH who cares what you can lift unless your in power lifting comps? Someone else's perception of you when you are shredded are probably that you could lift more than someone who actually IS strong but fat. For me personally its all about the aesthetics. I couldn't give a flying fvck what you can bench if you look sh1t, that just doesn't impress me. Shredded for me every day of the week.


I like being able to get results without lifting big weights, for me having to lift big weights to get results shows a lack of concentration.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Mince Pies said:


> TBH who cares what you can lift unless your in power lifting comps? Someone else's perception of you when you are shredded are probably that you could lift more than someone who actually IS strong but fat. For me personally its all about the aesthetics. I couldn't give a flying fvck what you can bench if you look sh1t, that just doesn't impress me. Shredded for me every day of the week.


I care as it tends to show progression. When I started I could barely bench 40kg and now 100kg is generally a warm up set. 1rm stuff isn't a major issue though I agree. I also find getting shredded much harder than getting stronger was.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> This shows your lack of knowledge. Food is a natural form of nutrition. The body adapts itself to cope with a given work load to perform within its natural limitations using this nutrition as fuel. YOU pump yourself full of chemicals to achieve your look. Its all drugs, NOT YOU. Your skinny Not in shape. You take BF levels to the extreme. For a normal male 12 - 14% bf for someone training for a good shape size n strength is a good % for a natural IMO.
> 
> We have different perspectives. You choose drugs weather that be due to lack of willpower, substance of character or you have an addictive personality I don't know? You simply may just be a sheep..... But hey its all your choice. Still living in the past I see by your avatar. Anyone can look like you did in the pic when taking the right drugs.This is not really a challenge is it? just keep sticking the needles in fella!


You're a joke. a fat joke using AAS as an excuse for an utter lack of achievement. Other than being fat and having an average bench press you are nothing in this sport and ironically your "moral" decision to stay away from anabolics is exactly why you can't train and recover hard enough to make any real progress at your age. In the states they would prescribe you testosterone for life extension, perhaps then it wouldn't be "cheating" lol. Keep making a fool of yourself chub xx

If you think anyone cares about fat people benching 2.5 plates you're mistaken.

Keep sticking that pizza in....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

megatron said:


> You're a joke. a fat joke using AAS as an excuse for an utter lack of achievement. Other than being fat and having an average bench press you are nothing in this sport and ironically your "moral" decision to stay away from anabolics is exactly why you can't train and recover hard enough to make any real progress.
> 
> If you think anyone cares about fat people benching 2.5 plates you're mistaken.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling hes using but is bitter because he still cant make gains.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

banzi said:


> I have a feeling hes using but is bitter because he still cant make gains.


I'd put money on it, either that or he really is a sad cúnt to be loitering round the AAS forums just to be a preacher...


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> I care as it tends to show progression. When I started I could barely bench 40kg and now 100kg is generally a warm up set. 1rm stuff isn't a major issue though I agree. I also find getting shredded much harder than getting stronger was.


fair enough, but progression will occur anyway unless you have some serious medical condition. I prefer to use the mirror to gauge how diet and training are progressing. I know when i have to change it up when i can easily rep 12 with any given weight. I am natty but not for long







. Getting a BF reading today podpod at the uni and then another in six months. Ill be able to show progression for 6 months natural and then with mild AAS for a beginner.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Mince Pies said:


> fair enough, but progression will occur anyway unless you have some serious medical condition. I prefer to use the mirror to gauge how diet and training are progressing. I know when i have to change it up when i can easily rep 12 with any given weight, but that getting into training methods. I am natty but not for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, you got a log?


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have a feeling hes using but is bitter because he still cant make gains.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

GPRIM said:


> Cool, you got a log?


I have put some images of my weight loss here...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/283896-forty-midlife-crisis-hitting-iron.html?highlight=

ill add more pictures and the stats before and after.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

STW31988 said:


> I'd be quite interested to know who has only done the 1 cycle and not gone back for more?


Me mate well one and a half cycles to be exact,i just didnt want to be sticking needles in my **** for ever more,a personal decision nothing else,and yes i did good on it while i was on it.

The downside was i packed training in for a while as i didnt want to train without using once id had a taste of it,but didnt want to carry on injecting,the trip to the needle exchange was frigin horrible among all the smackheads as well.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

maxie said:


> Me mate well one and a half cycles to be exact,i just didnt want to be sticking needles in my **** for ever more,a personal decision nothing else,and yes i did good on it while i was on it.
> 
> The downside was i packed training in for a while as i didnt want to train without using once id had a taste of it,but didnt want to carry on injecting,the trip to the needle exchange was frigin horrible among all the smackheads as well.


I can imagine!

Has your mass from the cycle just dropped straight off then?

I would be interested in running a cycle towards the end of the year, don't want to run 1 cycle and lose everything straight afterwards and don't really want to become addicted either! :tongue:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> No comment !


All mouth...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Yes I know you are, skinzog.
> 
> Still waiting for the vid :yawn: 2.5 plates lol fkn idiot, how long is it since you've been in a gym?????
> 
> Dorian Yate's always trained really light and became MR O 6 X ERmmmm NOT! Now that's how you take Ass and train pussy boy. Ive noticed all MR Os when you watch them train are lifting heavy weights hmmm go figure..... someone is doing it wrong and I don't think its Dorian and his crew numpty boys. :laugh:


Dorian also destroyed his physique through lifting heavy

Heavy is only defined by the individual, you think you are strong and train heavy, Im sure Eddie Hall doesnt think you do.

So, its OK to take gear as long as you train heavy.

mmmmm....I think you may be coming unstuck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me who cares. If you want to be natty then be natty. If you choose to be enhanced then deal with the fact you've got to walk round looking good.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> What are you going on about I don't train heavy at all in the grand scheme of things you **** whit. I train in the 8 - 10 rep range for growth and strength.


lol, its you thats slating megatron for not lifting heavy, praising Dorian for lifting heavy, yet you now want to say you dont advocate lifting heavy????


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Whoever created this thread is a d!ck


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Phil. said:


> Whoever created this thread is a d!ck


It's not the OP's fault how this thread has regrettably developed!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me who cares. If you want to be natty then be natty. If you choose to be enhanced then deal with the fact you've got to walk round looking good.


When im eventually not so much of a fat cnut so that i can start my first cycle if i dont feel as happy as you are making out im blaming you


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's not the OP's fault how this thread has regrettably developed!


You dont gain weekly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Doh! Forgot you were the OP!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Doh! Forgot you were the OP!


Haha


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Lol, i have just noticed your avi and its weight claim
> 
> 5'10 and 16st 7lbs, i was only a couple pounds less than that in my picture on the left
> 
> ...


Serious question, if you have cut down to say 12% bf - not excessive.

What kind of bf should you expect to keep while bulking?

I mean, people bandy about calling people "fat", but how much is acceptable?

Is it different if on gear or not?

I know bf is just an (unreliable) number, but as an indication of fat put on while gaining weight, I reckon I have gone from around 13/14% to 16/17% over the last 4 months.


----------

